# HDRsoft PHOTOMATIX Pro FOR SALE!!!!!



## obx (Aug 14, 2010)

I got the CD to do the HDR photos. I made a mistake and I ordered the CD to work with windows program. I have a MAC and this CD will not work with it. Brand new, not a scratch on it. Any one interested send me a PM. I am looking to get $50 for it. Paid over $100 for it.


----------



## Provo (Aug 29, 2010)

Craigslist it or ebay. The only problem with that is well several
it is registered to you.


----------



## docmartn (Sep 22, 2010)

OBX did you ever sell your PC software?


----------

